# 04 torque management



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I was wondering if the 04 has the torque management system in it. My friends recently went to the track and one of my friends co-workers had an 04 and said that he was reving the engine really high. When I try power braking I can only get to 1400 rpms. Oh by the way he also has an a4. They told me he was consistently getting times of 8.3 with only cai and headers. I hope to match that since I have my headers ready to install, but like I said earlier I can't get the rpms that high.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

What do you mean, you can only get to 1400 RPM? 1400 before your tires break loose? Rev Limiter?

Torque management shouldn't keep you from revving your engine up, or brake torquing, or even launching from a certain RPM.

He may have been speaking of his torque CONVERTER.

About your question though, yes, the 04 should have torque management like the '05-'06. Chances are that you'd never know if it was turned on or off though, I really can't.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

When I try to rev the engine up to power brake I can only get it to around 1400 rpms. I can literally have the pedal to the metal and that is the best I can do. I have no idea why this is. If anyone has any ideas please let me know.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Under certain conditions if you try to power brake the GTO with an auto it will do this. Almost feels like a slight engine miss. This is normal, part of its programming.:cool


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks I asked this question before and I never got a response.


----------



## ThePrincipal (Jan 3, 2006)

Are you turning the Traction Control off?


----------



## hishep (Aug 10, 2005)

socal gto said:


> When I try to rev the engine up to power brake I can only get it to around 1400 rpms. I can literally have the pedal to the metal and that is the best I can do. I have no idea why this is. If anyone has any ideas please let me know.


This is a very common problem with the 06 A4. It is torque management that will not let you break the rears loose - even with the TC turned off. There is a long thread on this issue in another forum. One person found out how to bypass the torque management system by keeping one of the switches located on the brake pedal from opening (not the light switch). Big difference then - you can smoke em!


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks hishep that is exactly what I wanted to hear. I was going to get a tune done on my car once I put on my headers and get my midpipe and x pipe because they told me the tune will get rid of the torque management system, but I was worried that that wasn't why I couldn't get the rpms up. Thanks for taking that load off my chest.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

If you can do me a favor and find out exactly where you found that info that would be very much appreciated. I will be going to the track soon and I would actually like to launch the car.


----------



## hishep (Aug 10, 2005)

socal gto said:


> If you can do me a favor and find out exactly where you found that info that would be very much appreciated. I will be going to the track soon and I would actually like to launch the car.


 Go to LSS1GTO and look under the 2006 GTO section. The thread is called "Can't Break Torque A4" Good luck......hs


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

once again thanks.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Last night I asked the guy with the 04 what he had done to his car and he told me he only had a tune and he replaced his torque converter. Does it sound possible to get 8.2 passes out of a car with only these mods. I checked under the hood and there were no headers or intake and it still sounded like a stock exhaust.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

socal gto said:


> When I try to rev the engine up to power brake I can only get it to around 1400 rpms. I can literally have the pedal to the metal and that is the best I can do. I have no idea why this is. If anyone has any ideas please let me know.


That's odd I have an 04 A4 and if I put the hammer down while on the brake my tires light up like the fourth of july. and cover the car in smoke.I get it checked out.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I got a response saying that on the 06 there is switch that is released when the brake is depressed which limits power and to by pass it I need to tape it or zip tie it down. I am currently trying to do this, but it is in a pain in the a$$ area.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks hishep. It feels good to finally get the rpms past 1400. I haven't smoked em yet, but I did get the tires to start breaking loose and that is where I stopped it. I have a feeling that I will be going through this set of tires fairly quickly.


----------



## hishep (Aug 10, 2005)

socal gto said:


> Thanks hishep. It feels good to finally get the rpms past 1400. I haven't smoked em yet, but I did get the tires to start breaking loose and that is where I stopped it. I have a feeling that I will be going through this set of tires fairly quickly.


No problem! Don't burn em off too quick!:lol:


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

The only thing I found with this is that if you tape it all the way down it won't allow the cruise control to engage. I used duct tape to keep it down and cruise wouldn't work, so I removed the tape and let the pedal sit at its natural position and loosely put the tape on so it holds the switch in place instead of pushing it in and violla cruise worked again.


----------

